# Has anyone dealt with UK immigration?



## niknik88 (May 20, 2012)

Hi guys, I want to take my South African boyfriend back to meet my family but I'm confused with what we need for his visitor visa. Has anyone been and dealt with this before and can anyone give me an idea what I'm doing?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi niknik
Perhaps you should put this question to the clever people on the GB forum.


----------

